# What makes a "YIP YIP" sound?



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sending hubby off to work I heard something calling "yip yip" this morning. The setting is along a small river bank, on a pretty steep slope. Time was about 5:00 am eastern daylight. The sound was repeated several times until hubby accidentally beeped the car horn. It was mostly 2 yips with an occasional 3 yips. The "yip" was distinct, almost like a child yelling "yip yip". We have fox and coyote in the area. I listened to several fox and coyote vocalizations but didn't hear one like the one I just heard. It possibly could have been a dog, but it didn't sound doggish. 

I would have investigated but while my neighbors are friendly during the day they are not tolerant of people wandering through their back yard at night. 

It was not their dogs, their dogs have never made that kind of sound.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Juvenile coyote ?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No howling involved. Just a 

yip yip



yip yip


yip yip yip


yip yip



yip yip


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

like this ?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No, the "yip" was very distinct. It was like a person saying "yip yip". 

I was thinking more along the lines of a fox since those have been seen in that area but I didn't find any fox vocalizations that match either.

Do beavers or mink make sounds like that?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I sure hope it's not Bigfoot. Our little piece of paradise would be overrun with fanatics.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I have heard a lot of coyotes in my day, and the two yip, three yip thing is definitely coyote sounding.
Or else it was a kid yelling yip yip. 😀


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Sasquatch


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If a little kid was playing on a steep wooded slope next to a small river, in the dark, while trespassing, some parents should be spanked.

It would make me just a bit uneasy to have 'yotes calling out within 50 feet of my front door. I'll have to ask my neighbor if they have a camera set up to cover that area.

Do deer "yip yip"? They come through here frequently.


----------



## coso (Feb 24, 2004)

Fox maybe ?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

A fox was my first thought. Last year there was a den in that general area and I heard the vixen screams this past fall. But what I heard doesn't sound like any of the recordings. 

I'll try to go out with my phone tomorrow to see if I hear it again and try to get a recording. I doubt I will get up though. I hate early morning and tomorrow is hubby's day off.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Coyotes calling something in maybe.
Mountain lions make a huge array of strange vocalizations too


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

As far as I know there are no mountain lions here. We had a bear once but no big cats in over 100 years. But the Division of Wildlife has no record of the bear sighting either, even though they captured and removed said bear.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ring tail cats live around here. Do you have those?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure , had a squirrel making a racket last night , I suspect it got injured some how , gave me good squirrel in distress ideas I just wish I had thought to record the sounds.

ideas on what to mimic with a mouth call


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

No ringtails unless someone's pet escaped.
They are adorable.

Not a squirrel vocalization. I've heard squirrel in distress.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Yippies!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hubby had to work today so this morning I went out to see if I could hear it again. Nope, not this morning. Of course not, I had the tablet in hand ready to record the sound. I guess it will just stay a mystery.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Wonder if it was a bird?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mother and young coyotes, talking to each other.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Some of the "yip"s in this recording sound like what I heard. Thanks.






It would have been neat to see whatever was making the sound just to be sure.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Maybe a cowboy that stutters? Cant get the rest of yippie ky aye out?


----------



## hopemadeus (3 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Sending hubby off to work I heard something calling "yip yip" this morning. The setting is along a small river bank, on a pretty steep slope. Time was about 5:00 am eastern daylight. The sound was repeated several times until hubby accidentally beeped the car horn. It was mostly 2 yips with an occasional 3 yips. The "yip" was distinct, almost like a child yelling "yip yip". We have fox and coyote in the area. I listened to several fox and coyote vocalizations but didn't hear one like the one I just heard. It possibly could have been a dog, but it didn't sound doggish. I would have investigated but while my neighbors are friendly during the day they are not tolerant of people wandering through their back yard at night. It was not their dogs, their dogs have never made that kind of sound.


 hello, did you ever figure out what this noise was? I heard it this morning and it sounded like a person? But my mind thought coyote? Another odd thing was my dogs bark at everything, and to this noise they stared intensely at it, then completely ignored it. Among a google search I was only able to find this post describing it exactly the way I heard it. Apparently we’re the only two people to have ever heard this noise? Not a bark, not a yelp, not a howl, straight up a “yip yip”. It was so eerie! Lol.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

hopemadeus said:


> hello, did you ever figure out what this noise was? I heard it this morning and it sounded like a person? But my mind thought coyote? Another odd thing was my dogs bark at everything, and to this noise they stared intensely at it, then completely ignored it. Among a google search I was only able to find this post describing it exactly the way I heard it. Apparently we’re the only two people to have ever heard this noise? Not a bark, not a yelp, not a howl, straight up a “yip yip”. It was so eerie! Lol.


I never did see what made the sound. It could have been foxes or coyotes, we have seen both here.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Coyotes or foxes make goofy sounds like that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm leaning more toward fox. We caught several on camera (including some shots of 2 together) last fall and through the winter. I haven't seen any fox around lately and I haven't been getting up early this year to see if I could hear it again.

Right now I am in the process of rearranging the front yard and deck so I can spend early mornings setting out and watching the world wake up.


----------

